# New Dayton Rs180p with paper cones



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking VERY interesting and promises a very smooth fr with none of the breakup issues as the aluminum rs180s. Being tested now for fr plots at PE

Dayton Audio RS180P-8 7" Reference Paper Woofer 8 Ohm

The performance of the original groundbreaking Reference Series from Dayton Audio, now available with a paper cone! The Reference Series Paper drivers use a proprietary paper cone formulation combining natural paper pulp and synthetic Kevlar® and glass fibers to create an advanced non-woven fiber composite that delivers the perfect combination of excellent detail and smooth, natural sonic character, plus a distinctive, classy look. 

Product Specifications

Nominal Diameter7"
Power Handling (RMS)60 Watts
Power Handling (max)90 Watts
Impedance8 ohms
Frequency Response45 to 8,000 Hz
Sensitivity89 dB 1W/1m
Voice Coil Diameter1.5"

Thiele-Small Parameters

Resonant Frequency (Fs)48 Hz
DC Resistance (Re)6.4 ohms
Voice Coil Inductance (Le)0.84 mH
Mechanical Q (Qms)1.45
Electromagnetic Q (Qes)0.41
Total Q (Qts)0.32
Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)0.74 ft.³
Diaphragm Mass Inc. Airload (Mms)11.5g
Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)6 mm
Surface Area of Cone (Sd)127.7 cm²

Materials of Construction

Cone MaterialPaper / Kevlar
Surround MaterialRubber
Basket / Frame MaterialCast Aluminum
Magnet MaterialFerrite

Mounting Information

Overall Outside Diameter7.125"
Baffle Cutout Diameter5.75"
Depth3.25"
# Mounting Holes6

Optimum Cabinet Size *

Sealed Volume0.14 ft.³
Sealed F3120 Hz
Vented Volume0.28 ft.³
Vented F374 Hz

Dayton Audio RS180P-8 7" Reference Paper Woofer 8 Ohm


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice speaker do they make a 4ohm version?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

not yet


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

6mm of Xmax, not too shabby.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

4 ohm version is out.

Dayton Audio RS180P-4 7" Reference Paper Woofer 4 Ohm | 295-375


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been super impressed with these Reference Series drivers (aluminum) in my car.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

ou812 said:


> 4 ohm version is out.
> 
> Dayton Audio RS180P-4 7" Reference Paper Woofer 4 Ohm | 295-375


WTF? I just got the 8ohm version yesterday.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

gijoe said:


> WTF? I just got the 8ohm version yesterday.


Return them?


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

My pair arrived a few days ago. They are beautiful!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

let us know your thoughts


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

mSaLL150 said:


> My pair arrived a few days ago. They are beautiful!


I'm debating between the two versions. Any thoughts on the new paper cones on the RS-180? How do these stack up against the aluminum cones? My setup will likely be a 2-way system with the RS-180's mounted in the door.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

mrstop said:


> I'm debating between the two versions. Any thoughts on the new paper cones on the RS-180? How do these stack up against the aluminum cones? My setup will likely be a 2-way system with the RS-180's mounted in the door.


Since you are starting at zero, go with the paper coned version. 

While I love the aluminum cone RS line, taming the cone break up can be a challenge. 

Also, remember that the 8 ohm version is just as sensitive as the 4 ohm version is but on half the power. So you get the same output with less amp power.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

cubdenno said:


> Since you are starting at zero, go with the paper coned version.
> 
> While I love the aluminum cone RS line, taming the cone break up can be a challenge.
> 
> Also, remember that the 8 ohm version is just as sensitive as the 4 ohm version is but on half the power. So you get the same output with less amp power.


Not sure if correct. Sensitivity is rated as decibel level at 1 watt at 1 meter.

You amp will have to provide 1 watt to both speakers to reach that sensitivity.

Most amps supply twice the power to 4 ohms versus 8 ohms, therefore it takes twice your amps power to supply 1 watt at 8 ohm as it does to supply 1 watt at 4 ohm.

I think.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> Since you are starting at zero, go with the paper coned version.
> 
> While I love the aluminum cone RS line, taming the cone break up can be a challenge.
> 
> Also, remember that the 8 ohm version is just as sensitive as the 4 ohm version is but on half the power. So you get the same output with less amp power.


Thanks. I think this makes sense, in looking at the graphs the paper cone doesn't appear to drop off as quick above 2K like the aluminum cone. 

I have to get my head around the 4 ohm vs 8 ohm more. Either way, I'll be running off an Alpine PDX-V9, so I should have plenty of power available. IIRC, the birth sheet said it would handle 125 watts or more RMS at 4ohm.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Tweeky said:


> Not sure if correct. Sensitivity is rated as decibel level at 1 watt at 1 meter.
> 
> You amp will have to provide 1 watt to both speakers to reach that sensitivity.
> 
> ...


Most 4 ohm speakers are rated at 2.83 volts which for a 4 ohm speaker is 2 watts. So listed as 3db more sensitive then they are as compared to an 8 ohm driver which is 1w/1m.

If you look Parts Express even explains it. Just an FYI.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

cubdenno said:


> Most 4 ohm speakers are rated at 2.83 volts which for a 4 ohm speaker is 2 watts. So listed as 3db more sensitive then they are as compared to an 8 ohm driver which is 1w/1m.
> 
> If you look Parts Express even explains it. Just an FYI.


So my amp will supply 50 watts to 4 ohm speakers, but only 25 watts to 8 ohm speakers, so the 8 ohm speakers would have to be twice as efficient, right?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Tweeky said:


> So my amp will supply 50 watts to 4 ohm speakers, but only 25 watts to 8 ohm speakers, so the 8 ohm speakers would have to be twice as efficient, right?


Just 3db more efficient. And they usually are when comparing sensitivity apples to apples. It's just that most 4 ohm drivers are measured at 2.83 volts. 

NPDang (the guy who started this forum) has a write up on 4 vs 8 ohm drivers on here. I will see if I can find it. A fantastic article.


Edit: Found it!!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-our-members/31-real-deal-8-ohm-drivers.html


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok so who's run them. How'd these test? What's the skinny? I'm thinking very seriously on trying them in doors.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

I picked some up last weekend at the Midwest event. I also grabbed a pair of RS-28F tweeters for the dash and RS265HO for the sub. The RS-28F is supposed to work well down to 1,800Hz so I'm hoping it crosses nicely. Unfortunately, I'm still a ways off on the install...


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

mrstop said:


> I picked some up last weekend at the Midwest event. I also grabbed a pair of RS-28F tweeters for the dash and RS265HO for the sub. The RS-28F is supposed to work well down to 1,800Hz so I'm hoping it crosses nicely. Unfortunately, I'm still a ways off on the install...


You shouldn't have to cross that low with the paper cone version. From my understanding the cone break up doesn't occur till much later so the paper cones should be able to cross much higher then the metal cone version. 

Metal cone:

Depending on slope you could cross up to 2.5K before cone break up become clear.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

Beckerson1 said:


> You shouldn't have to cross that low with the paper cone version. From my understanding the cone break up doesn't occur till much later so the paper cones should be able to cross much higher then the metal cone version.
> 
> Metal cone:
> 
> Depending on slope you could cross up to 2.5K before cone break up become clear.


That's my understanding as well. I just wanted a little breathing room to play with. I'm not sure if crossing lower would help to "raise my stage height" or not.

Did you make it to Parts Express on Saturday?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

mrstop said:


> That's my understanding as well. I just wanted a little breathing room to play with. I'm not sure if crossing lower would help to "raise my stage height" or not.
> 
> Did you make it to Parts Express on Saturday?


Not sure about the stage height. You will still get a lot of your vocals out of the mids so it may not be very noticeable but I can't say for sure. 

I sure did. Nabbed two Ultimax 15" subs (for a IB setup), some soldering stuff and some cable tie downs for when I rewire my interior. It was a awesome turnout. Can't wait till next year as I hope to have my car ready for its debut.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

Beckerson1 said:


> Not sure about the stage height. You will still get a lot of your vocals out of the mids so it may not be very noticeable but I can't say for sure.
> 
> I sure did. Nabbed two Ultimax 15" subs (for a IB setup), some soldering stuff and some cable tie downs for when I rewire my interior. It was a awesome turnout. Can't wait till next year as I hope to have my car ready for its debut.


This was the first car audio event I have seen. It was a very different scene than the pics I saw from some of the recent West Coast events. With only a few exceptions, there were mostly beaters with a lot of speakers. Unbelievably loud though. I don't have any real intentions on competing, just looking for good sound quality. It may be fun to enter the competition though.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

mrstop said:


> This was the first car audio event I have seen. It was a very different scene than the pics I saw from some of the recent West Coast events. With only a few exceptions, there were mostly beaters with a lot of speakers. Unbelievably loud though. I don't have any real intentions on competing, just looking for good sound quality. It may be fun to enter the competition though.


Unfortunately thats a lot of what you see. There are some really nice loud builds that actual sound good as well. I probably wouldn't compete per say. More or so show up, demo and have fun


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> You shouldn't have to cross that low with the paper cone version. From my understanding the cone break up doesn't occur till much later so the paper cones should be able to cross much higher then the metal cone version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should probably also consider the point at which the driver starts beaming, meaning the off axis response starts rolling off. Haven't seen the off axis plots for the driver yet so can't tell, but I'd bet it's similar in that it's got around the same off axis frequency or close to it where you'll be dealing with beaming above that point. Granted the roll off we hope is smoother or flatter than the aluminum cone version. 

So that will depend on what driver(s) you'll be using above it. If just a tweet you'll be low-passing the mid typically higher than with a tweet and a small mid, by a bunch. 

Knowing of course you guys are aware of that probably far better than I. 

I'm running TB W6-789E in doors and was planning on NVX (SB Acoustics) tweets which supposedly cross nice and low so hopefully there's good wiggle room overlap in a simple two-way.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

A few purchased these, can someone give a real world review? Ive been kicking around a 3 way install using an 8" and these seem to fit the bill. I figure these in a door playing 65 to 2000K give or take. Ive been sitting on a JL 18w6 and a few large format old school tweeters that play low(Vifa xt25 or Morel MDT 57-05) Both tweeters play down to 2500 I know, but word has it with decent slopes 2000k is not out of their reach. 

I know I have to play around with xover points, but I figure let the 18" play up to 65, let the Dayton take over up until the soon to be determined tweeter xover point. Sound like a plan or recipie for disaster?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Dayton always impresses me with their products. IMHO nothing can touch them dollar for dollar. My HO 12" subs sound better than any other $300 sub I have heard and they were only $150. LOL

At any rate I have one of the Dayton Refrence cones in my Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 as the subwoofer. It is amazing. Never heard a 6.5" driver kick like that. I can feel the wood floor vibrating throughout the house.
Really makes me want to get a set to test in the car. At $100 you cant go wrong. Hell I have spent 8 times that in tweeters over the last month. LOL


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

from tests ErinH did on the metal coned version, I don't expect these to meet their Xmax specs since they didn't re-invent the wheel here.

Not saying they aren't a good choice but my previous post in this thread was overly optimistic.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dayton now has an Esoteric line. From what I read they should be excellent drivers

3" VC, titanium formers, frame venting...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

as soon as they get a 4 ohm version Im trying those new daytons


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Wish they would have painted the basket before installing the spider.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah Im wondering whats going on there


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Check the esoteric tweeter.

Dayton Audio ES25Nd-4 1" Ring Dome Neodymium Tweeter 4 Ohm

475 fs


----------

